# Awoonga Dam !!!!



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Guys and Gals,
Sitting around at work the other night with Fishbrain and RangiBoy, thinkin of somewhere to go and have a yak, and with that we thought lets target Barra. We have decided to head North to Awoonga Dam just outside Gladstone in November for a few days. We have a friend who was there last year and his boy got a metre Barra, how awesome would it be to land a metre Barra on a yak :twisted: . We have worked it around the fullmoon, the warmer weather, and if everything goes to plan we should be landing some quality fish :lol: We will keep you informed as the plans have only just hit the pipeline, cheers.
Jebster.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

After seeing Fishbrains effort with his trev, I think anything is possible with a yak.

Gee that would be one long fight with a metre plus barra though.

Good luck, I'm trying my luck up there soon but from a boat.

Cheers


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hooked and lost a near meter specimen off the tip off Hinchinbrook around easter time. Hooks pulled right beside the Kayak. Possibly a good thing as without a net, lip gripper, or any other fish suding device contemplating putting those razor sharp gill rakers between your legs is a scary thought.
When I first hooked it felt like someone had attached a 15hp outboard to the back of the Kayak!
Also landed a smaller 55cm model, a few jacks, trevally and a long tom (around 80cm). 
Still brings back a smile every time I think about it.

Hope the plans come together and have a great trip.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Jebster,

Sounds like a fantastic idea and I wish you the best of luck.

Think I would suggest anchoring and casting back to structure as if you get hit on the troll you will probably just get towed into structure.

Also, I seem to recollect that most of the fish there are caught on or after dark, so you will probably need some decent lighting for the paddle home.

Rob.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2006)

Make sure you post a report when you get back guys 

We were supposed to make a stop-off at Awoonga on our way back from Cairns in June, but after failing to catch a fish at Lake Tinaroo (middle of winter) we decided we had had enough of Impoundment Barra fishing for a while and went and camped at Ellis Beach north of Cairns for a few days instead.

I'll be trying to find my way up there this summer when things heat up a bit so I'm keen to see how you boys get on 

Hammerhead might have a good point too I reckon, a nice heavy anchor that isnt going to get pulled if you hook a big fish might make life easier.
I havnt seen much of Awoonga, is there much standing timber or structure in the lake?......trolling open water and fishing the thermocline might not be a problem, but trolling tight to structure might be tough going


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

heya jebster,

Sounds like a brilliant trip mate.

I was talking to a bloke from up that way this morning, who told me about a barra found dead in the water there after a fish-kill that measured 1.8m :shock:

He also said that the last time he was there, his mate got spooled, using a Penn Senator, & 50 pound braid :shock: from a stink boat. He said he has also heard reports of over twenty fish over a metre in one night. i have never even seen a barra a metre long.

BTW, There are very good salt water barra in the Boyne River just below the dam wall there. Also an excellent caravan park right on the river at Benaraby.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

HEY HAIRY, Sounds like I might leave the bream outfit at home.happy fishin brad


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like a good trip [Big Barra on a yak] l like it


----------

